# Experiences with A-chem?



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi, just wanted to know, if anyone in here got any experiences with the section sponsor A-Chem? Looking at their waterless wash spray, but not sure if I think it looks pro enough, cant find much info about it.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

i havent but it is on my list of things to get.


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

Hi Kimb, thank you for your interest.

A-Chem has been established since 1965, however we are fairly new to the Waterless Car Cleaning market (Aquanon was developed around 3-4 years ago) the current Aquanon formulation has been developed as a result of feedback from our customers.

That being said we sell primarily in bulk and the majority of our Aquanon customers are regular buyers for showrooms and vehicle fleets.

Our Clean & Shine is a very easy on, easy off waterless car cleaner.
The Spray Wax contains Carnauba wax and requires slightly more buffing, however provides a high gloss finish

Please note that Aquanon isn't the only product range that we manufacture, our Autocare range is extensive and we manufacture everything from Alloy Wheel Cleaners and Tyre Dressings to Dashboard Renovators and Interior Cleaners.

Should you have any further questions please do not hesitate to either ask on here or contact our sales team - [email protected]


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I bought some of the spray wax in March just in case there was a hosepipe ban............and its not stopped raining since.:lol: Only had chance to try it on my own car and found it good to use and leaves a deep shine. 
Bought some Wax Rinse Supreme on my last visit and it pisses all over Demon Shine. Once I,ve washed a car I fill up my Nilfisk detergent bottle with WRS and can rinse off about 5 cars with it. Very little water left to dry off when I use it. 
Alloybrite is a very good non acidic cleaner too,either spraying or brushing on it spares me a lot of time when cleaning regular customer cars.

Hopefully I,ll get a discount next time I,m up there.


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

dcj said:


> I bought some of the spray wax in March just in case there was a hosepipe ban............and its not stopped raining since.:lol: Only had chance to try it on my own car and found it good to use and leaves a deep shine.
> Bought some Wax Rinse Supreme on my last visit and it pisses all over Demon Shine. Once I,ve washed a car I fill up my Nilfisk detergent bottle with WRS and can rinse off about 5 cars with it. Very little water left to dry off when I use it.
> Alloybrite is a very good non acidic cleaner too,either spraying or brushing on it spares me a lot of time when cleaning regular customer cars.
> 
> Hopefully I,ll get a discount next time I,m up there.


Thank you for your feedback, if you ask for James next time you are at the trade counter then we will be able go through some of our new products with you, if this is of interest?


----------



## cvan (Jun 27, 2012)

used a few A Chem products in the past including the Aqua Non waterless , which is a good product , leaves behind a good shine and also left the plastic bumpers on a vw transporter nice and shiney , without the need for a dressing product , the only problem i found was when using on the glass in warm weather , left the odd streak now and again , possibly due to the wax content in it , but just wiped over the localised area in question with Aqau non on a micro fibre cloth , then a quick buff and all was well . 
Other A Chem products ive liked using are , A10-1 (general purpose) , Upholstery foam , wash n glow , Caravan cleaner and the wax rinse , sadly no longer use them , due to not being able to get them since moving from the Alfreton area


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

cvan said:


> used a few A Chem products in the past including the Aqua Non waterless , which is a good product , leaves behind a good shine and also left the plastic bumpers on a vw transporter nice and shiney , without the need for a dressing product , the only problem i found was when using on the glass in warm weather , left the odd streak now and again , possibly due to the wax content in it , but just wiped over the localised area in question with Aqau non on a micro fibre cloth , then a quick buff and all was well .
> Other A Chem products ive liked using are , A10-1 (general purpose) , Upholstery foam , wash n glow , Caravan cleaner and the wax rinse , sadly no longer use them , due to not being able to get them since moving from the Alfreton area


Hi Cvan,

Thank you for the feedback.

We have recently launched our online shop (with carriage rates being £6.95 for up to 4 x 5 Litres).

You will be able to find all of the products you mentioned there and available for purchase.

Alternatively customers can call our main line and the same carriage rates apply for placing an order over the phone.


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi, thank you for all your responses, however I have afterwords been in contact with A-chem trade department, which in a friendly way told me, that they do not do export sales.

But nice to know others have good experiences with it, if I some day am able to get to try it


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

Kimb said:


> Hi, thank you for all your responses, however I have afterwords been in contact with A-chem trade department, which in a friendly way told me, that they do not do export sales.
> 
> But nice to know others have good experiences with it, if I some day am able to get to try it


Hi Kimb,

We are sorry to hear that.

Yes unfortunately we do not currently export, however our couriers do operate across the UK.


----------

